# "To Be Released" Games discussion....



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 28, 2010)

Suddenly, it struck me that we don't have a room in which we can discuss, brag and get dirty about the games we are waiting to lay our itchy hands on. So, I started this thread to discuss about our anticipated games.

And every one can discuss about any game of any genre, platform. It may be a title that is about to release tomorrow or a TBA title.

One can pretty much discuss about any aspect of the game. It might be a Teaser which was released a moment ago to betas, developer dairies, interviews, etc.

It's not a news channel.. the idea is to express our opinion on the game we are awaiting.


Okay... first of all.. the games i'm eagerly awaiting are.. 

Alan Wake(pc) which has no news about the release date and any developer news. Red Dead Redemption A game which is similar to this.

Another title is Last Guardian from TeamICO makers of ICO and Shadow of Colossus. And Gears of War 3.

*Let's hope this discussion will last longer.*


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 28, 2010)

*re: "To Be Released" Games discussion....*

No news about GTA5? Only releasing some expansion pack with same city. Its pretty boring.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2010)

*re: "To Be Released" Games discussion....*

Any updates on Doom 4, i am dying to see some screenshots or any trivia


----------



## IronCruz (Jul 28, 2010)

*re: "To Be Released" Games discussion....*

PES 11 and FIFA 11. Both will be gr8 this year with unique and interesting features. What do u all saw about this?


----------



## max_demon (Jul 28, 2010)

*re: "To Be Released" Games discussion....*

mafia II , waitin for demo


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 28, 2010)

*re: "To Be Released" Games discussion....*

What happened to Crysis 2 and CoD: Black Ops :O


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 28, 2010)

*re: "To Be Released" Games discussion....*

The Last Guardian. Hells yes!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 28, 2010)

*re: "To Be Released" Games discussion....*



PaiGirish said:


> PES 11 and FIFA 11. Both will be gr8 this year with unique and interesting features. What do u all saw about this?



One of the promising promises made by both are.. that they both will be True next generation games. Wonder what that means! I am playing PES 2010 now and then.. and it sure looks and plays better than FIFA. Which is making me to look forward to PES 2011. About fifa.. {fingers crossed}

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------




ichi said:


> Any updates on Doom 4, i am dying to see some screenshots or any trivia



I read somewhere that it will not be a sequel or prequel to the previous DOOM games. we have to wait until Quakecon 2010 to get more tit bits which will be held on August 12, 2010 - August 15, 2010.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2010)

*re: "To Be Released" Games discussion....*

aug is knocking on the door


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 28, 2010)

*re: "To Be Released" Games discussion....*

Any updates on Commandos 5?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 28, 2010)

*re: "To Be Released" Games discussion....*

^ There won't be one i think. They gave it up, IMO

Any one here played StarCraft 2?


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 28, 2010)

*re: "To Be Released" Games discussion....*



vamsi_krishna said:


> One of the promising promises made by both are.. that they both will be True next generation games. Wonder what that means! I am playing PES 2010 now and then.. and it sure looks and plays better than FIFA. Which is making me to look forward to PES 2011. About fifa.. {fingers crossed}




I was a fifa fan till fifa 10.Then switched to PES 10.I agree that it looks and plays better.But If you play too much you may feel it repetitive as there is no much variety in game play.Fifa 09 had so much variety in gameplay so that the game is still interesting.(but it had some drawbacks most utilised by online players).After playing too much of PES 10 I found it is little boring.Passing element is less in PES 10 we can always sprint a lot.Get a pacy winger and cut in from wings then give ball to box, the midfielders who run to box will score.This has become my play style and its pretty easy to score like this.They said you'll never score a similar goal.But I am scoring similar goals over and over again.

So I am looking for the next gen fifa 11.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 28, 2010)

*re: "To Be Released" Games discussion....*



vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ There won't be one i think. They gave it up, IMO



........


----------



## ankiatir4850 (Jul 28, 2010)

*re: "To Be Released" Games discussion....*

UBISOFT IS TAKING A SERIOUS BUSINESS IN 2010 guyzz...BY HAWX 2@ sept  and DRIVER 5 at Q4...dey already have drop a bomb THE SPLINTER CELL CONVICTION..and launch there JAMES BOND:blood stone by december.CODEMASTER will realease there F1 2010 based on ego 2.0 engine..by sept.2k chezch interactive will be there with MAFIA 2 next month.EA WILL realease MEDAL OF HONOR BY EA LOS angeles and DICE interactive 0n 12 oct. EDEN ATARI set to launch TEST DRIVE UNLIMITED 2 one of my fav. titles. on septem.ONE OF ALL FAVOURITES IS CRYSIS 2..cry engine 3.0 engine is now well optimized which reduce system requirement is shifted to Q4 realease. other games are NFSHP,COD BLACK OPS. black ops will take on MEDAL.OF HONUR head to head!!! ROCKSTAR WILL NOT SIT ALONE and will realese max payne 3.GTA 5 is set to realease in nov 2011.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Jul 29, 2010)

*re: "To Be Released" Games discussion....*

At this moment, I am waiting for "*Football Manager 2011*" announcement. In future *The Witcher 2* will be my next game.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 29, 2010)

*re: "To Be Released" Games discussion....*

Games I am waiting on...(one of the reasons I am getting a new 120GB PS3:

PES 2011 or FIFA 11 (will buy which is better)
COD: Black Ops

For the PC, I am eagerly waiting for Civilization V. Have played all the games of the civilization series through the years and each one of them is awesome.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 29, 2010)

*re: "To Be Released" Games discussion....*

^ I played civilization IV for a while.. liked the opening song very much. I'm looking forward for civilization V too. Can you tell me how to get used to Turn based system? I felt it repetitive after couple of hours. I know.. it is not. But how to get rid of that feeling?


----------



## varunb (Jul 29, 2010)

I have been waiting for Microsoft to release Halo 3 on PC for quite sometime. Halo 2 was released to promote Vista & it was speculated that Halo 3 would at least be announced for PC last year or may be this year to promote Win 7 but till now nothing....

The other game which I want to play on PC is Alan Wake which I believe that 95% it won't be ported. Anyways, we have a good line-up of PC games this year from August so I won't feel nostalgic when I get my hands on them.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2010)

*re: "To Be Released" Games discussion....*

I am waiting for Portal 2, Half Life 2 Episode 3. Portal 2 is scheduled to be released in 2011. Don't know much abour HL2E3.


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2010)

*re: "To Be Released" Games discussion....*

Also Prey 2


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 29, 2010)

Nomad [2]. [Phuc!!]
Ezio [2].
F1 2010.
BC2: Vietnam.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 29, 2010)

L.A Noire..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 30, 2010)

^ Another game which initially started as ps3exclusive. But later made it's way to x360. Leading to nearly a year delay. These kinda situations are common these days.


----------



## hdknitro (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't know wether the wait for the game I want will ever end.
Max Payne 3 is the most awaited game this year. Rockstar games have been pospotning from past 2 years. I am very desperate to lay my hands on that game, as it is going to come this winter.

And ppl the other game to look out for is the awaited game for the NFS series being created by the makers of the cult burnout series, CRITERION games. Let us hope that NFS reaches new limits with ''NFS 10''.

---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------




Cybertonic said:


> What happened to Crysis 2 and CoD: Black Ops :O



Black ops will be released this november, and the crysis series will taken ahead by its 2nd game, but the dates for the same are still unannounced


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 31, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ I played civilization IV for a while.. liked the opening song very much. I'm looking forward for civilization V too. Can you tell me how to get used to Turn based system? I felt it repetitive after couple of hours. I know.. it is not. But how to get rid of that feeling?


 
If you are winning or at least competitive with the opponents then you can do many things each turn, i.e. you are micromanaging. Saying this because the higher difficulty levels are indeed tough. Opponents are merciless, expand quickly and efficiently to take much needed real estate, and declare war if you do not make clever diplomatic decisions. Diplomacy is very important in the higher levels. If you are losing, then it will be boring. You say to yourself - just one more turn before sleeping, and you do that repeatedly and suddenly see 1 more hour has passed.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2010)

i'm dying for CIV V
im saw the trailers and i was like... holy s#!t...
man this wil be huge..huge.....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow! DiRT 3 looks awesome!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 2, 2010)

Can't wait for battlefield 3. The beta is already announced, hell yeah!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 4, 2010)

^Err.... it's inbetween Q4 '10 and Q2 '11, so, there's heck load of time to wait. BTW, I'm pumped too.

NFS: SHIFT 2's comin'! YEAH!!


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 4, 2010)

Gran Turismo 5 is going to be ultra realistic


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 5, 2010)

Yea. But I can hardly find a gameplay video of it. Which is quite disappointing.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 12, 2010)

> Eurogamer:Will a PC version of Alan Wake ever be released? Is it impossible now?
> Oskari Häkkinen:I could never say it's impossible, but it's certainly not on the cards at the moment.
> Eurogamer:Why?
> Oskari Häkkinen:The size of our team and how long it would take us to develop  the PC version. It's not a simple process. It's not something you can do  in a month or two months. It takes time to do it right.
> ...


This was a snippet of the interview given by the Developers at Remedy to Eurogamer


read full interview here


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2010)

No Doom 4 update at QuakeCon yesterday


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2010)

i dont think doom 4 will be released in future
bcoz when DOOM3 ROE was launched ,they(the makers) stated that there will be nothing like that

however few months later there was a rumor that doom will be released with a whole different story and plot


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 13, 2010)

Even Doom 1 and Doom 2 were released with in a year gap.. it took a decade to Doom 3 to show up. Be patient.. D4 will come out for sure. It is one of the game that Defined id Software.. they won't dump the game, i think. Even if id is thinking about it... ZeniMAX won't allow them to do.

Mean while.. I've read some where that id official told to press unofficially about D4 that... "we can't show you the gameplay now. But the development is in progress"


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 13, 2010)

any idea when the elusive Duke Nukem Forever is Finally gonna release??
it will be the biggest letdown in the gaming history if released


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2010)

^^i played duke nukem demo which was damn addictive


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2010)

doom 4 is already in development and id guys say that it will be much better than rage.

And storyline will be original doom. 
Some update abt it was expected in quakecon but nothing happened. Anyway i hav learned to wait  some time more wont hurt.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2010)

^^feels good to hear that
and even more good bcoz they'll continue with the initial plot


----------



## Xtormrage (Aug 14, 2010)

Any Fable 3 news for PC? It was delayed.


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm waiting for Fallout: New Vegas( completed Fallout 3 with all it's expansion packs - the best CRPG game IMO )

Call of Duty: Black Ops

Crysis 2 ( read somewhere that it will release on 22nd March )

F.3.A.R

Eager to play Mafia II


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 15, 2010)

Damn, i too am eagerly waiting for new Vegas. F3 was EPIC!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 19, 2010)

few gt5 screens exhibited at GamesCom

*www.gtpla.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/photo02a-640x360.jpg

*www.gtpla.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/photo05a-640x360.jpg

*www.gtpla.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/photo03a-640x360.jpg


catch more screenies here...


----------



## Piyush (Aug 19, 2010)

whats CRPG?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 19, 2010)

They are just role playing games. CRPG sometimes stands for ComputerRPG, I think.


----------



## pauldmps (Aug 20, 2010)

I am eagerly waiting for Half life 2 Episode 3.

Also Hitman 5. I had read somewhere that it is expected to release this year. Is is true?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 20, 2010)

Hitman 5 was set to release in q4,2010. But due to technical issues..It has been pushed to Christmas, 2011


----------



## quan chi (Aug 20, 2010)

Is that gt5 for pc.a mouse cursor is clearly visible.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 20, 2010)

Most of the GT titles have a controller operated Cursor. You can control that with Analogue Stick or D-pad.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 20, 2010)

whats the use then.Btw thats a silly step by polyphony digital.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 20, 2010)

well.. its not real time cursor movement. The selected item will just be highlighted by the pointer. You can't place the pointer between the selections or move it around in free space.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 6, 2010)

Can't wait for Arkham City. Them new screens look awesome! BC2: Vietnam, MoH & Black Ops, too. CRYSIS 2!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 6, 2010)

Dead Rising 2! Damn can't wait... hope it 'leaks' soon . Am playing Dead Rising 1 currently and that game is totally kick ass!


----------



## Piyush (Sep 6, 2010)

^^can u compare this one with left for dead 2?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^can u compare this one with left for dead 2?


Left 4 Dead 2 is an straight out Zombie shooter and the gameplay is nothing like Dead Rising. In fact you might have never seen any Zombie game which has a gameplay like Dead Rising. Simply put, you're better off playing Left 4 Dead 2 in co-op a hundred times over then putting yourself through the frustration that is Dead Rising.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^can u compare this one with left for dead 2?



Not at all. As Ethan said, this a TP action game while L4D2 is a MMOFPS. I prefer Dead Rising over L4D2 but everyone has their opinions. It's an awesome game. Only thing is that save points are very rare and only one save slot. You can only save in the mall bathrooms and a certain other places... but there are hardly any bathrooms in that huge ass mall so you have to backtrack a lot just to find a bathroom to save your game lol. No checkpoints too . Check out Dead Rising 2's previews .


----------



## Piyush (Sep 7, 2010)

@ethan and psycho

thanks 
i havent played any of them
so i was giving a thought to try one of them

koi new game shi nai aa rahe.........


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey people checkout the new Assassin's Creed Brotherhood gameplay vid on IGN. :O I can't wait for November 16th now!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 16, 2010)

Unstickied this thread for now, as the activity is minimal. You guys can keep it bumped with the discussions. Let me know if you still feel the need for it to be stickied.


----------



## hdknitro (Oct 24, 2010)

anybody know anything about Max payne 3. it,s been too long


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 25, 2010)

only few are known about the game. 

1) It is being developed on RAGE engine.

2) MAX PAYNE is bald now

3) Only god knows when it will be releasing.

First, it was scheduled for 2009, then pushed to june 2010.. now to 2011. Typical, Take-Two. Pushes games not for days and months but years. But, we have to admit, most of their games are worth the waiting for.


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2010)

Max Payne 3 on PC has an expected release date on Q2 2011.


----------



## hdknitro (Oct 25, 2010)

well hope to see it soon, I love that series


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 25, 2010)

Any news on 'The Last Guardian'?


----------



## official (Nov 3, 2010)

I am eagerly waiting for "the witcher 2 assassins of kings" and crysis 2..i think the only delay is because the game is being broken down for consoles to run..and multiplayer maps


----------



## Piyush (Nov 3, 2010)

^^witcher 
awesome story stabbed by shitty combat controls


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2010)

There's  a combat control mod for it though I've not tried it yet.

it's called Full Combat Rebalance mod and you can get it from Games and mods development for PC XBOX Playstation Nintendo - Mod DB


----------



## Piyush (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks for the link
will surely try when i get the hands on  this game again


----------



## hdknitro (May 29, 2011)

Piyush said:


> thanks for the link
> will surely try when i get the hands on  this game again



The game was not up to the expectations, did'nt like the graphics. And the gameplay, controls, camera settings reminded of the old lara croft games my sister used to play. 
Waiting to play witcher 2, i think i may like that.


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2011)

eyeing on Red Faction Armageddon - looks good - it's gonna release on 7/10 th june - yippee


----------



## mohityadavx (May 29, 2011)

BATTLE VS CHESS


----------



## gameranand (May 29, 2011)

Waiting for any news about New Rainbow game and Dragon Age 3.


----------



## hdknitro (May 31, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> BATTLE VS CHESS



It's already out, I AM playing it. Well I might add that, that is how chess should be. Very very good AI, graphics and gameplay is quite good. It gives u differnt games on one chess board


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 31, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Waiting for any news about New Rainbow game and Dragon Age 3.



A Rainbow game? What's that? Oh, you mean R6? lolol. -.-


----------



## gameranand (May 31, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> A Rainbow game? What's that? Oh, you mean R6? lolol.


No they are creating something in that series I saw a rumor report on Eurogamer. I hope thats right and so want a official word from Ubi.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jun 1, 2011)

that BATTLE VS CHESS looks interesting. gotta try it.


----------



## Lord073 (Jun 2, 2011)

Waiting eagerly for *The Elder Scrolls V - Skyrim*.

The one thing about this game that really caught my interest is what Bethesda's game director Todd Howard says -

_*"Every NPC should be doing something when you find them, not just sleeping or chattering mindlessly in the street. And everything you see them do, you can do too".*_

Now this is what I always wanted in RPG's...Can't wait for this game to release.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

Is Fable III PC released???


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2011)

Waiting for the new Hitman and NFS to be revealed in E3........


----------



## vickybat (Jun 2, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:


> Any news on 'The Last Guardian'?



Watch out for more info in this year's E3.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 2, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Is Fable III PC released???




Yeah, long back.


----------

